# Karlskrona Midnattssol Dive Watch Preorder Special



## karlskronawatch (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello... I wanted to introduce myself. I am the owned of Karlskrona Watch Company and a HUGE Seiko and Citizen collector and fan. Many of my inspirations come from Seiko and Citizen watches and my absolute favorite beater watch in my collection is my beloved Citizen Mission Antarctica!

My current project is the Midnattssol, which borrows styling points from my Baltic and Nordic Shield watches. I wanted to bring to market a proper orange dial diver like Seiko produces. I hope I have done so!









*The special Preorder price is $229.00*. I am confident this will be one of the best valued micro watches of 2018.

*Please see this video for more information: *






I look forward to participating here and enjoying the company. Please feel free to contact me as well.

www.karlskronawatch.com

Best regards,
Todd


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Todd,

Nice to have you here. Any chance of some photos of your Mission Antarctica?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Blimey, that was quick! From introducing yourself as a new member to advertising your business and gathering preorders for your latest watch for sale, all in the one post.

I do hope that you will contribute to the Forum with your evident knowledge of Citizen and Seiko watches, and perhaps we will also get a further taste of your products in due course.


----------



## karlskronawatch (Nov 11, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Hi Todd,
> 
> Nice to have you here. Any chance of some photos of your Mission Antarctica?


 Here you are...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

For some reason I'm not a fan of SEIKO, they all look the same to me. So personally I think this is really just like a SEIKO clone and not that very much different :tumbleweed:

However, I have to say your presentation of your watch is probably the best so far in micro start up that has appeared in this section, and so I wish you luck - - :biggrin:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mel said:


> For some reason I'm not a fan of SEIKO, they all look the same to me. So personally I think this is really just like a SEIKO clone and not that very much different :tumbleweed:
> 
> However, I have to say your presentation of your watch is probably the best so far in micro start up that has appeared in this section, and so I wish you luck - - :biggrin:


 Not really sure how you can say it's a Seiko clone Mel as it doesn't look like any Seiko I've ever seen?? 
Seiko divers in this price bracket usually have the crown at 4(ish), this has the crown at 3 & they usually (though admittedly not all of them) have a bezel insert (often black/pepsi) whilst this watch looks to have a solid steel bezel. Seiko 200m divers usually have the trademark arrow hands & the hands on the Karlskrona are completely different, not to mention the different indices on the dial, the lack of a day display, positioning of the date window etc etc.

Have to say I quite like the Karlskrona's case & the orange dial  Though if I were to buy one it'd be the black dial Baltic Shield - any idea when this will be available? I've got a massive holiday to fund though so I'm not really in the market for a new watch at the moment 

I also used to have a Mission Antarctica - unfortunately it went wrong & no amount of sitting it under a light would revive it. I ended up selling it at a big loss (you win some, you lose some) & I've never really trusted eco-drives since as a result. I only have one eco-drive at the moment & that too has gone wrong  - maybe it's me not the watches? The Mission Antarctica was a nice watch though & I loved it while it worked, the honeycomb dial was fantastic, as was the lume & comfy to wear as well with it being titanium. Welcome to the forum & good luck with the new watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thamks PP, see what I did there, looks about the same and sounds about the same Tha*m*ks does :biggrin:

But each to their own, and honestly - - if the MidnightSun was in a shop window next to a SEIKO display I'd glance and think it was another one - - but also and forbye, the presentation was the best we've seen I reckon, I will await Mach's opinion of the orangey dial version


----------



## karlskronawatch (Nov 11, 2017)

mel said:


> For some reason I'm not a fan of SEIKO, they all look the same to me. So personally I think this is really just like a SEIKO clone and not that very much different :tumbleweed:
> 
> However, I have to say your presentation of your watch is probably the best so far in micro start up that has appeared in this section, and so I wish you luck - - :biggrin:


 I appreciate the comments, gents. While I certainly love Seiko, I tried to make this watch my own with different styling points. I believe it offers a lot of bang-for-the-buck and I'm hopeful it will live up to expectations as one of the best values of 2018 in the Micro world. I am confident it will!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

karlskronawatch said:


> Here you are...


 That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## karlskronawatch (Nov 11, 2017)

New 3D renders...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

The watches look very good to me like the blue dial one and the citizen.


----------

